# Where on earth is Walker



## Mink777 (Feb 25, 2018)

When is the most amazing thing to ever touch the earth going to be in the game. Hurry up Nintendo.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 25, 2018)

Good question! I'd love to see Walker in this game, he's always been one of my favourites


----------



## J087 (Feb 26, 2018)

He seems like a Civic type. So, someday...


----------

